
JiFi: Jira Client with UI Menus - blufor
https://github.com/blufor/jifi
======
blufor
Mainly the responsivness of the JS heavy webUI of JIRA made me do this. Now I
can do basic issue operations from within my desktop environment in shorter
time and much more efficiently ;)

